# Lignum Vitae Making Of/advanced Laminating Tutorial Final Part



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that was some monster editing...

for anyone that has not lost interest lol

this one is showing the sculpting and shaping for ergonomics and the finished product


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very very nice Andy, pat yourself on the back for me my friend!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you, Il take that for the 5 hours of editing instead of the sling... it aint perfect but got the job done, 03:13 am logging off


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the video mate, wondeful job!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Maximum credit for these tutorials Andy they are super useful, some of the techniques you use are to difficult to explain in words clearly, but with your videos people can just watch until they are satisfied with the instructions.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Maximum credit for these tutorials Andy they are super useful, some of the techniques you use are to difficult to explain in words clearly, but with your videos people can just watch until they are satisfied with the instructions.


cheers fella, all I will say to anybody attempting to sand angles like on the video is MIND YOUR FINGERS, that belt sander will go to bone in seconds. I would recommend gloves if you are using anything larger but if its a teeny tiny piece I think its more dangerous with them TBH.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Caution I now take lol, tried slowing my dremmel on my jeans after I cut the power .... Big mistake, lord knows how powerful that belt sander is.


----------

